

Team changes at Trigger.io - flippyhead
http://trigger.io/cross-platform-application-development-blog/2013/12/13/team-changes-at-trigger-io/

======
nestlequ1k
I wish this happened more often. It's so much more respectful to customers to
hand off a product instead of just shutting it down when the founders find a
more lucrative opportunity.

------
le_isms
As a customer the initial reaction was "oh shit" since we had just made a big
switch to Trigger a few months ago.

However, having met Amir recently, I'm fully confident that he's made the
right choices here, and that he has left the development of the company in
good hands.

They've built a solid product, and my gut feeling is that things will only get
better.

------
bradgessler
Cheers to Amir and the Trigger team, but I don't understand why there's a big
announcement about the management change. I got an email about it, which felt
odd.

Some people will interpret this as instability and get scared away. I already
see HN comments that suggest this is happening.

~~~
amirnathoo
We always prefer to be open and thought it right to inform our customers of
the change.

I hope that openness is interpreted as a strength.

~~~
mst
This is really nicely done. I do hope that avoiding the inevitable product
death of acqui-hires hasn't reduced your upside from the new gig too much.

I would suspect that anybody worrying about the future of trigger.io as a
result would have worried far more had they found out about this any other way
- and I'd imagine that as soon as continued active development in your absence
is visibly happening (i.e. the next batch of features rolls out) even those
people should largely calm down.

Good luck.

------
jey
And now their website, [http://trigger.io](http://trigger.io), is also not
working. Just takes forever then returns a message saying "Sorry, there has
been an error".

~~~
amirnathoo
Ouch! That's not good timing.. working on it

Edit: should be good now

------
Vekz
This is a bummer. I just started a couple projects on the platform and was
super excited about it. Even though theres the attempt to lighten the news

> "We’re delighted at being able to make this team change while having the
> Trigger.io product continue to improve and grow sustainably."

You still get that feeling that the 'founder spark' is gone.

------
flippyhead
This seems very strange to me, leaves me wondering if we should abandon our
plans to use their service.

~~~
amirnathoo
We've worked hard to ensure continuity and Antoine is excited to move forward,
so hope you give us a chance.

~~~
flippyhead
Well, I love what I've seen so far ;)

------
saiko-chriskun
Trigger is by far my favorite native app wrapper. Cheers to Antoine and hoping
for a good future ;)

------
natch
What is trigger.io? The blog doesn't say, and the site doesn't load for me.

~~~
d0m
native apps wrapper, but html inside it.

